# A good combo?



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

So I picked up a Soundstream Picasso PCA1000D.

500X1 @ 4ohms
800X1 @ 2ohms
1000X1 @ 1ohm










I also bought an Image Dynamics IDMAX12 D2 V.3

· Recommended RMS Power: 1000W
· Peak Power Handling: 1800W
· Impedance: dual 2 ohms
· One Way Linear (Xmax): 24.6 mm


























It's going in a sealed box and I just want to see if there may be any problems people can forsee with running this combo? 

The sub is a Dual 2 ohm, does that mean the amp should run at 2ohm or 1ohm? How do you wire the amp to run at 2 ohm vs. 1ohm?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wire the sub in parallel and it will be 1ohm and receive 1000 rms

should work great, just remember to set the gain properly and don't use bass boost


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That combo should work well together.
In a sealed box, that amp will kick more than enough power for that sub. 
Should be a decent SQ combo.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, I got everything hooked up and this combo kills my pathfinder. Now I'm thinking I need to upgrade my front stage just to keep up. This one 12 is by far louder and cleaner than my roommates two kicker comp 12's. All of this at less than half gain on the amp.

Just amazing and I will never buy another type of sub other than an IDMAX. The 10's in my car are amazing but this 12 is just insane.

IDMAX12 :thumbup: 
IDMAX10 :thumbup: 

Soundstream Picasso ~ So far so good but I guess time will tell sooooo, :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Less than half gain might still be too much, remember that is not a volume knob, full gain does not mean full power and half gain does not mean half power. In many installs people will hit full power at 1/4 gain or less.

http://www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/gain.htm


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

good info, my friend tuned my other car using an Oscope so maybe I'll go back to him with this setup.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Well if you ever get tired of the IDMAX in a sealed box, then try it in a ported box. Yeah, ID subs are very nice. 

Just for a referrence, parallel wiring your voice coils/subs will create 1/2 the load of the original impedence. Series will create a 2x the original ohms. A dual 2 ohm sub will only produce a 4 or 1 ohm load.

The gain is only for matching the input output voltages of all your components. If you need sine waves at different frequencies, go to www.realmofexcursion.com and go to the download section. Here you will find plenty of sine waves to test on the o-scope.


----------

